# Help me improve the plan.



## Bob2010 (Feb 22, 2015)

375 acres. Post hole 4 spots and fill with Kool aid corn. Hang burlap bag above post hole filled with wet stinky cappuccino soaked corn. Do this on a Monday. Go back with 3 friends 5 days later to hunt.   Dump corn from bag and refill holes. Hunt spots for 3 days. Is there a better plan? Is 4 bait spots on 375 acres too much?  Hoping to kill 4 or more.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 22, 2015)

Bob on 375 acres it's possible to have same group using all 4 feeding stations trail cams on the spots are very helpful they would give you a better idea on patterning them


----------



## Tseimes (Feb 22, 2015)

where i hunt the hogs love grape jell-o mixed with corn


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 22, 2015)

Camera is smart. I was concerned about the same pigs hitting all 4 spots.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2015)

Only one feeder will improve your plan.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 22, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Only one feeder will improve your plan.



I think I agree. But 4 of us are going. Not sure how to make that work.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I think I agree. But 4 of us are going. Not sure how to make that work.



Dont worry bout anything....just go getter done!! I'd just have everyone split up(assuming all are adults/old enoughs) or break up into two groups of two............might be able to push them too


----------



## wwpiga (Feb 23, 2015)

*camera*

camera determine when they are at each feed hole


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2015)

Are they there all the time or just pass thru or do you even know if you have hogs.  The best thing to do is get a broadcast spreader and spread corn down four roads then. No need for anything but corn.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 23, 2015)

They were pass through hogs. This year they are everywhere.  They will show up on the corn. Maybe the same group moving around though.  I need to give them time to get on the corn. They never find it fast enough.  Then it's gone fast! Hoping the holes will slow them down. I'll broadcast some on the roads near the bait set ups. Most the set ups will be on the logging roads they are crossing so much.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 23, 2015)

We may broadcast the roads between set ups before we hunt.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 25, 2015)

Got 380 pounds of corn. Got 2 mixes done and soaking in barrels.  1st Is grape Kool aid, code blue sweet corn, marsmelows, and a gallon of cheap syrup. 2nd is code blue sweet corn and french vanilla powder creamer. I have enough syrup and Kool aid to freshen up the bait later. How could they not come from miles away to eat this sweet sticky mess?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 26, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Got 380 pounds of corn. Got 2 mixes done and soaking in barrels.  1st Is grape Kool aid, code blue sweet corn, marsmelows, and a gallon of cheap syrup. 2nd is code blue sweet corn and french vanilla powder creamer. I have enough syrup and Kool aid to freshen up the bait later. How could they not come from miles away to eat this sweet sticky mess?



I am so stoked for you brother! You got any TC pics to share yet?

I cant wait to see how this plan works out!


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 26, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> I am so stoked for you brother! You got any TC pics to share yet?
> 
> I cant wait to see how this plan works out!



Thanks,
I'll take a few photos of the bait set ups Monday.  It will fun regardless of results.  I think it will work though.  Going to set a station down below my camper as well.  Sometimes I hear them down there. It's always like 1 am when I am about to crash. That's probably when we kill them is right when we decide to sleep.


----------



## Old Crusty (Feb 26, 2015)

Trail cameras are a great tool for hogs. If there is food there they will fall into a pattern. Many lone,mature boars will come within the same hour each night. Unfortunately that time is usually 1-3 am.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Crusty said:


> Trail cameras are a great tool for hogs. If there is food there they will fall into a pattern. Many lone,mature boars will come within the same hour each night. Unfortunately that time is usually 1-3 am.



I agree but hate having them stolen.  What's the cheapest one I can find that will work?


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 2, 2015)

Got 4 sets out and waiting for pork. Some tracks around but rooting has slowed down. We will see.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 3, 2015)

Five days seems short to wait. I've had em take a week or two to find it, especially if they've got a lot of land to roam around on.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 3, 2015)

Grey Man said:


> Five days seems short to wait. I've had em take a week or two to find it, especially if they've got a lot of land to roam around on.



Maybe so. Hoping the sweet stink brings them. We will see.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 6, 2015)

Hopefully they haven't done been on here and read your game plan LOL
Good luck, hopefully you can get it done in daylight hours and not have to go out at night


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2015)

If you have a good hog population, they will be on it quick.

I dug two holes and filled them with the corn,yeast,jello,water combination one day at about 2:30 when I finished.
I went back to camp. cooled off, ate a snack and changed clothes and was walking back in and five hogs were already tearing it up and I was able to kill a small one before I ever go to my stand.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 10, 2015)

They ignored my corn. We did finally find them down in the river bottoms.  Tried to put the stalk on them. They would push every time we pushed. Man it went on for an hour. They find got so far back we gave up. Would of been a long drag! Mile plus. They just ignored the corn.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 13, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> They ignored my corn. We did finally find them down in the river bottoms.  Tried to put the stalk on them. They would push every time we pushed. Man it went on for an hour. They find got so far back we gave up. Would of been a long drag! Mile plus. They just ignored the corn.



That was a Good Time though wasn't it

R U Thinking of anything besides going back after them

They just seem to know when something is up dont they

Keep at it brother........I see dead pig photos in your near future!


----------



## GSUQUAD (Mar 16, 2015)

I started hunting hogs a year ago when I joined a club with a healthy hog population.  We hung a feeder from two trees with a steel cable so the bears and hogs couldn't tear it up.  After that its just patience.  Put out a trail camera and soon enough a hog or a family of hogs will start to frequent it.  hang the feeder in a bottom close to a water source and even better hang it close to some established wallows.  That's where we hung my feeder.  Set the timer   about an hour before dark, they usually come out just before or after dark.  After they get comfortable and learn the dinner bell they will start to come earlier and earlier.  Once the hog or hogs are coming in repeatedly about 30 min before dusk set up about 75 yards away downwind and get situated about 3 hours before dark.  This has proven extremely successful for me.  the only hog that gave us the slip a lot was the boss hog of the area that was very old and very wise, I got him coming in early one night after a terrible rain storm.  I've had multiple successes after a rain it seems to make them come out a bit earlier than usual.  Just be patient and wait for th camera to tell you when they are coming in regularly and then set up the ambush.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 19, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> That was a Good Time though wasn't it
> 
> R U Thinking of anything besides going back after them
> 
> ...



I have been thinking about it ever since.  Need to go back. I know where they are now. One bottom they are in every night.  I needed to be 50 yards ahead of them with them coming to me. Proper placement before dark would be the key. Those woods are fairly open. I didn't want the light to spook them just trying to navigate the woods. Woods get 10 times thicker with no light. Then the light goes on and an open forest looks like a thicket.  Suprised we got as close as we did. I can stalk really quiet in the day light. If it's wet and the winds right I can close a gap on a deer. Night time with no light on was a new game for sure. It was fun!


----------



## centerc (Mar 28, 2015)

put hog wild out they will dig a hole to get at it


----------

